# STEROID BRANDS, PROFILES, PCTURES, & REVIEWS > PICTURES OF STEROIDS > Pictures of Fake Steroids >  winny real or fake??

## deany1988

i am so confused..
i brought some dianabol off of the internet...
they arrived today they all look clean cut with the picture of the snake thing on the back and the line inprinted on the other side - 5 sides to the tablets......however....they are yellow
someone told me if they are yellow they are winstrol is that true?
iv attached a picture of what they look like but they are yellow instead

----------


## suttie

you may have the 10mg anabol yellows ,the pinks are the more common but the yellow 10mg anabol are on the market.

----------


## deany1988

yeah thats them. thanks mate nice to know they arent fakes

----------


## Xtralarg

Nice! Yum Yum

----------


## ozzY PLO

lol he said yum

----------


## Tony Stacks

Have the same thing. 5mg dbol

----------


## bdzemske

wish i had that first bag  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## SlimJoe

Good dbol

----------

